# How to Termcap/Terminfo?



## zero (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello,

Can anybody tell me where can I find an official documentation of termcap/terminfo?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 31, 2009)

Howto & Faq = Wrong forum, read the sticky there:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888


----------



## john_doe (Oct 31, 2009)

ncurses docs, termcap(5), getcap(3)? ncurses in base system doesn't have terminfo(5) support, so you'll need to compile devel/ncurses to get it.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Nov 2, 2009)

If you need the terminfo databse you need to edit the makefile file

```
# cd /usr/ports/devel/ncurses 
Edit Makefile replacing '--with-hashed-db' with '--without-hashed-db'
# make
# make install
# make clean
```


----------

